# Newborns - weak with fluid in lungs



## VickNick (Oct 1, 2015)

In the past year, we have had 2 like this. Born alive - but barely - and lungs full FULL of fluid. In both cases, I swung the baby, gave a few breaths (an an attempt at goatie CPR), swung, gave a few breaths, rubbed the face and body, and so on back and forth - babies would try to breathe, but there was just too much fluid despite the fact that fluid was flying out while I was swinging them. They seemed to be able to breathe better when upside down. After 5 minutes or so after birth their heartbeat would stop - after which a ton more fluid would pour out of their poor little lungs. 

Any ideas as far as A - what could be causing this? and B - what could I be doing differently in case it happens again? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had many like this this year and it is so heartbreaking to see their little hearts beating strong but unable to get them to breath. Are you finding that the sacks are fairly thick and or the cords are breaking off right at the stomach? These are two things that I noticed with mine and I have a guess that it is selenium deficiency. No prof what so ever but this was my year. I was late on giving bose shots to the does, kept having this and then threw in the towel and took 2 kids to have necropsies done. They couldn't find anything but they also didn't test for selenium. So I spent the whole time making sure I was there for every single kidding, breaking the sacks as soon as they showed out side of the doe and pulling the kids out as fast as I could. This seemed to help with the fluid in the lungs. Now of course I didn't write down the day I gave the Bose but it was as if one day it all went better. Sadly by that point I was almost done kidding but it was a serious problem. I've had 108 kids this year and lost 19. 
Now one kid that came out that wasn't lifeless but couldn't breath I grabbed him by his back legs and held up and beat him on his chest and I mean seriously beat the little guy till he started to breath. Over the years I've had one here or there that had a issue taking the first breath and coughing the crap up and all it took was a piece of straw up the nose but this didn't work at all this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are they breech births?
If so, that may be one reason, when they are being born, the umbilical cords break before they are out causing fluid to go into their lungs as they are trying to breath for the first time. When the umbilical cord breaks, the air supply stops, so the lungs begin to work. 

Other than that as mentioned, selenium deficiency, causing stronger sacs, if not broken quickly, the kid will in hail fluid.

These situations will cause too much fluid to get in, that it is impossible to get it all out, before they suffocate, no matter what we try.

It is truly heartbreaking.


----------



## VickNick (Oct 1, 2015)

The first was breech, I figured the cord got pinched on his way out - but this most recent one was nose&toes, and she was born super fast. 
Yes, Jessica84, this most recent one, the cord broke right off, and the sac was thick & hard to get off. Also, this doe had more fluid in her than I've ever seen at a birth. Granted, my experience is limited, lol (5 kiddings) but whew, the fluid and mucus just POURED out of her by the gallon it seemed. I've got some selenium boluses - I might try the Bose first though. No one else is expecting, but deficiency is never good. Thanks so much for answering!


----------

